# απαξάπαντος (;!)



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

Έγραψα _απαξάπαντος_ χιουμοριστικά σε ένα ηλεμήνυμα και έπειτα αναρωτήθηκα πώς μου κατέβηκε.

Συμβουλεύτηκα το διαδίκτυο και βεβαιώθηκα για τα παρακάτω:


Ότι το χρησιμοποιούν και άλλοι σαν επίρρημα με τη σημασία «οπωσδήποτε».
Ελάχιστοι το χρησιμοποιούν αντί για το «άπαξ (και) διά παντός». 
Ελάχιστοι το χρησιμοποιούν σωστά, δηλ. σαν γενική πτώση του αρσενικού επιθέτου _απαξάπας_, π.χ. «συμμετοχή απαξάπαντος του εκκλησιαζομένου λαού».


Μα πώς στο καλό προέκυψε το (1);


----------



## bernardina (Jul 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...Μα πώς στο καλό προέκυψε το (1);


Από μπέρδεμα με το εξάπαντος. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

Ωραίο. Μάλλον αυτό είναι.


----------



## Earion (Jul 29, 2013)

_Εξάπαντος_: νά μια ωραία λέξη που μου άρεσε πάντα, αλλά που ελάχιστες φορές βρηκα την αφορμή να τη χρησιμοποιήσω --ή να ξεπεράσω τους δισταγμούς. Τώρα που την ξαναθυμήθηκα, εξάπαντος θα το κάνω. :up:


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

Παρότι θεωρώ ότι το _απαξάπαντες_ είναι αρκετά οικείο, δεν βρήκα κανένα γνωστό κείμενο με το _απαξάπαντος_ (π.χ. εκκλησιαστικό), οπότε έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον πώς το _εξάπαντος_ ... αναβαθμίστηκε σε _απαξάπαντος_.


----------

